# Finished my Oriole and picked up a new bike hauler



## jpromo (Jul 21, 2013)

Picked up my Oriole at MLC this Spring and just finished it today and took it on its inaugural trip down the driveway.. unfortunately my dirt roads are quite rocky right now and not conducive to classic bike riding. Went through with fresh grease all around, thorough cleaning, polishing and I'm happy with how it came out. Stainless fenders, Torrington 10s, chrome guard, available Sears accessory rack. Found out this rack was available in the catalog and only sold in black. Upgrades for the future will be the seat but the prices on them are hot and I'm a little too broke to justify it right now.










And then I picked this up this weekend as well--a '51 Willys Wagon. It has sat for 6 years so it's not immediately running but nearly everything is there and the body is solid as all-get-out. Finding a 60 year old, solid car in Michigan is nearly unheard of. It's completely unmolested as well, nobody's even bothered to ever add seat belts. Original 4 cylinder 134 Hurricane. It's a utility model, sold for use as a farm or carrier vehicle. This model featured 4 wheel drive and excluded rear seats, mirrors, and rear lights except for one offset brake light.


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks SHARP!!  What did you use to polish the bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm digging the Willys. I've contemplated trying to find a 30's sedan delivery for a bike hauler. V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Jul 21, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Looks SHARP!!  What did you use to polish the bike?




The paint up close is pretty shot but rust on burgundy can end up looking pretty good at a couple feet. Regardless, I love Meguiars color-X restorer.

Here's the before--not a dramatic transformation but definitely an improvement.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 21, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digging the Willys. I've contemplated trying to find a 30's sedan delivery for a bike hauler. V/r Shawn




The height of the old wagons is what's nice. I've got a Subaru wagon which can handle the length but I can probably only get a couple bikes inside since they'd have to lean at such a big angle.

If it is comfortable at 50-60mph on the original 75hp drivetrain and steep, tractor-like gearing, it'll probably be at future memory lane shows since it's less than an 1½ hour drive.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks great, you should just recover that saddle, it looks like you have nothing to lose.  My Oriole came with the same saddle in a similar condition, I'm not sure which model # it is but they my favorite because they are big and comfy with nice firm springs.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 21, 2013)

That Willys is AWESOME! Just needs tires and hubcaps...


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2013)

*i love this*



jpromo said:


> Picked up my Oriole at MLC this Spring and just finished it today and took it on its inaugural trip down the driveway.. unfortunately my dirt roads are quite rocky right now and not conducive to classic bike riding. Went through with fresh grease all around, thorough cleaning, polishing and I'm happy with how it came out. Stainless fenders, Torrington 10s, chrome guard, available Sears accessory rack. Found out this rack was available in the catalog and only sold in black. Upgrades for the future will be the seat but the prices on them are hot and I'm a little too broke to justify it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




as a kid i used to play in my dads friends 51 willys.this really takes me back.ahh the good ol days.


----------



## mohsinj677 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Mohsin*

{{{{{ This post is so great and nice }}}}}}}}

unfortunately my dirt roads are quite rocky right now and not conducive to classic bike riding. Went through with fresh grease all around, thorough cleaning, polishing and I'm happy with how it came out. Stainless fenders,

_________________
Join 642-436 online course to get profession web design training and learn useful web design application using PMI-001 demo and braindumps.co tutorials. More details about this product visit 640-911 braindumps and also visit IFPUG more information visit facebook page Facebook ,good luck.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 7, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing Moshin, but not in a random, awkward way.
Chris


----------

